# Parenting: Moms who smokes dope...



## Popeye7608 (Aug 16, 2008)

I recently gave birth to my son, and have been blessed. He is amazing, I couldn't imagine putting him in harms way. Its amazing how much you can fall in love with someone soo quickly.

I've come to find out that my friend smoked dope during pregnancy and after (while breast feeding), this really bugs me! There are websites that advocates that weed does not affect the baby and so forth. Why would a mom gamble? Research shows that there are no damages done by weed, but how can that be if there are narcotics involved? Research also shows that it is possible to do damages, I know its a choice made by a mother to take the risk and such, but babies cannot voice for themselves, its a risk that she is giving to their child for their own vice.

What do you guys think?

How should I react to my friend who smokes dope?


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm sorry you're feeling that way.

So far as I know the main concern smoking pot during pregnancy is that any smoke, cigarettes or otherwise, can affect the baby (restrict oxygen supply, I believe). And during breastfeeding the only thing I'd worry about is that the baby will have detectable levels of THC (the baby doesn't get high from it, but the chemical is found in their body) so if there was an investigation on her part for any reason that required a drug test of her baby he could test positive for THC and be taken by child services.

I hope you find the answers you're looking for.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

welcome to mdc
I would suggest posting your question in the parenting or health forums to get more responses


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

I know a lot of moms here think it is fine to smoke dope, pregant or parenting. No matter what, it is illegal and you are taking a risk whether you think it is your right or not. Also, most moms to be would rather not take any risks while pregnant. I'm in the "better safe than sorry" camp and would never chance it.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

you shoudl probably check out the front page of this website. there are articles published by Mothering about the benefits of marijuana while pregnant..for some women, it has made the difference between being sick for 9 months and being able to function at all.

I am thankfully not in a category where I need medical marijuana during pregnancy but there are issues that you may not understand prior to reading further...perhaps check that out before being so judgmental of others that are literally sick every day from pregnancy.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

:


----------



## lolalola (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Popeye7608* 

I've come to find out that my friend smoked dope during pregnancy and after (while breast feeding), this really bugs me!

What do you guys think?

How should I react to my friend who smokes dope?










Do you want to remain friends?


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Her child, her body, her choice. I can understand you being upset at this, but unless you want to start drama, I wouldn't mention anything.


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

:


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

here is one such article: http://www.mothering.com/articles/pr...ana-side3.html


----------



## I-AM-Mother (Aug 6, 2008)

thankfully, I did not need to smoke anything while I was pregnant.

however, i was friends with a woman who needed it. in her defense, she *still* had a really horrible pregnancy. all the marijuana did was alleviate -some of her symptoms. she had to deal with everything else.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

No way. She would soon be an ex-friend. I cannot abide by anyone who might put their child in harm's way like that.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

technically weed is not a narcotic like opium or morphine or heroine. thc is a mild hallucinogen. yes it's illegal, but it's not the devil, and let's not demonize those who use it.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Presumably the mother is an adult and is capable of weighing the risks herself. I read in Mothering that it isn't a big deal and I'm inclined to believe that. Regardless of what you believe, you aren't in a position to rule other women's lives and make decisions for them.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Also, I get severe migraine headaches when pregnant and my midwife prescribed narcotics for them. My midwife and I have both researched the risks and benefits and I've made my choice. You aren't in a position to judge me even though what I take really *is* a narcotic.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I would not want known drug users in my life. If not for my sake, then for my children's.


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

First - dope is heroin, not marijuana.

Second - marijuana is not a narcotic.

Third - how to respond? Well it's not really any of your business. As you yourself pointed out, the research shows that weed does not have adverse affects on a baby.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

This is a friend of hers, and she didn't even know she smoked pot until after she'd been doing it for some period of time, and then only because the friend told her. So she's obviously discrete, and therefore I don't see how it could affect anyone's children.


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

I am always surprised about people who post about not wanting to risk "IT" by smoking pot during pregnancy.
Yet no one can tell me what "IT" is and I have never seen nor read about any baby being messed up from the mom smoking weed during pregnancy.

Does anyone know what "it" is?


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

When I say "it", I mean health and legal reasons. Whether a person agrees it should be legal (and I lean towards that), it still is, and I wouldn't want to risk losing my kids over pot. I function perfectly fine without pot, so it isn't a issue in my life. And I firmly believe you can find a study to back up whatever position you want to take with pot, or anything for that matter. I had bad morning sickness, and I got through without it. Now I know some moms swear by it and say they couldn't have gotten through pregnancy sickness without it, but I still wouldn't risk it being illegal.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *primjillie* 
I know a lot of moms here think it is fine to smoke dope, pregant or parenting. No matter what, it is illegal and you are taking a risk whether you think it is your right or not.

Just wondering where you're getting your information, because it's wrong. In New York, it's NOT illegal to smoke marijuana.

..but I don't think dope has to mean heroine. In fact, I've never heard it mean heroine, though I suppose it could. According to discionary.com it's any illegal drug. That's what they taught us in DARE.







:









To the OP...what do you mean how do you react? I'm not being snarky, just truly wondering what kind of advice you're looking for?


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I have friends that do things that I don't agree with as far as parenting goes but they are still my friends.

I'm sure your friend has weighed the pros/cons and has made her decision. Now you need to weight the pros/cons of your friendship and decide if you can keep her as a friend.

Just b/c she is your friend doesn't mean you have to leave your child with her if her being high bothers you...that would be where _you do have_ control over what she does.


----------



## aihcalappa (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ziggysmama* 
I am always surprised about people who post about not wanting to risk "IT" by smoking pot during pregnancy.
Yet no one can tell me what "IT" is and I have never seen nor read about any baby being messed up from the mom smoking weed during pregnancy.
















:


----------



## primjillie (May 4, 2004)

I live in California, where it is illegal. I don't know anyone who has had their children taken away for it, but I know a few that have been arrested and lost their jobs from it. Just a risk I'm not comfortable taking, especially for something I don't need or want.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

actually medical MJ in Ca. is legal and there are bars set up for those who have a rx to go to for safe MJ. there was an excellent pbs documentary about MJ about a year ago. It was very enlightening.

I think there are a lot of misconceptions of parents smoking MJ and being "stoned" and those who smoke for medical reasons (whether its morning sickness, headaches, etc. etc.). MJ has fewer side effects than some of the harsher drugs rx'd by dr's that are "legal".

i think there is a forum here for mamas who use MJ, just in case anyone wanted to get some insight into the issues.

I do not think its appropriate to refer to a mom who smokes MJ as a druggie.


----------



## Mom2Joseph (May 31, 2006)

Smoking period is not healthy for an unborn child.

I don't buy it one little bit. NO drugs are 100% safe during pregnancy.

As for how to react, if you morally object then you can keep it to yourself or not be friends with her anymore.

And regardless for health reasons, or for legal reasons (where applicable) MJ use does impair judgment and I do not want to be impaired while taking care of my children.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2Joseph* 
And regardless for health reasons, or for legal reasons (where applicable) MJ use does impair judgment and I do not want to be impaired while taking care of my children.

Here's the thing. I don't smoke anything, let alone mj, but I do take a narcotic prescription for severe migraine headaches which causes me to be impaired. But it isn't like not taking the medicine is going to keep me from being impaired - having a severe migraine headache causes me to be more impaired than the medicine. And we don't know the specific situation with this mom. If she's taking it for a medical reason, the level of impairment WITH the mj could be less than the level of impairment without it.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

I know several people who smoked a bit of pot (not a lot, a handful of times) during their pregnancy. Their reasons:

-helped with nausea and sickness
-helped prevent them from wanting to kill themself. This sounds dramatic, but it's true that pot is good for helping some people with this.
-helped with severe anxiety

Marijuana is a PLANT. It's crazy that it's illegal, and most people have no idea WHY it's illegal.

Ideally, it's better not to SMOKE something (b/c of the lung issue) but that's why there are vaporizers and it can be put into food and have the same benefits.

The folks that I know that smoked it have brilliant, well-adjusted children. I see no difference b/w someone using a bit of pot vs. taking an anti-depressant.

However, I do not think heavy use of pot during pregnancy is good; I am talking about moderate amounts (once a week or so, and just a little bit at a time).


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Here's the thing. I don't smoke anything, let alone mj, but I do take a narcotic prescription for severe migraine headaches which causes me to be impaired. But it isn't like not taking the medicine is going to keep me from being impaired - having a severe migraine headache causes me to be more impaired than the medicine. And we don't know the specific situation with this mom. If she's taking it for a medical reason, the level of impairment WITH the mj could be less than the level of impairment without it.


I agree. I function HORRIBLY when I have a migraine, and am definitely impaired. I can't function, really. But I am not impaired and function just fine when slightly high on pot.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Popeye7608* 

What do you guys think?

How should I react to my friend who smokes dope?










What it comes down to is that how anyone on this website feels about this issue is really irrelevant to this situation. You should react however you want to react. If it's a deal breaker in a friendship for you, than that's what it is. If it's not a deal breaker, than move past it.


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

I know some moms that did this and it kinda bothered me too but I'm not a pot smoker so I don't relate to the desire. I try to just see it as something I don't understand so I can't judge. However, I have noticed...in my passive observation that the pot smoking moms I know seem to have kids that seem to have issues such as learning disabilities, severe behavioral issues etc. It could just be a coincidence.


----------



## readytobedone (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ziggysmama* 
I am always surprised about people who post about not wanting to risk "IT" by smoking pot during pregnancy.
Yet no one can tell me what "IT" is and I have never seen nor read about any baby being messed up from the mom smoking weed during pregnancy.

Does anyone know what "it" is?

okay, this made me







:







:














laughuplaughup

call me a grammar dork, but an ambiguous "it" gets me every time.

i think the IT in this saying is kind of like the it in "cry-it-out," no one knows what "it" is, but "it" is very important and self-evident to any good mother


----------



## Ziggysmama (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *appalachia* 














:

Wow, thats the first round of applause I ever got on MDC.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *readytobedone* 
okay, this made me







:







:














laughuplaughup

call me a grammar dork, but an ambiguous "it" gets me every time.

i think the IT in this saying is kind of like the it in "cry-it-out," no one knows what "it" is, but "it" is very important and self-evident to any good mother










You are preaching to the choir sister!!!
No one has said what it is yet either. If 'it' is the dangers of the 'smoke' that is easily remedied as PP have mentioned. Also I am a believer that a couple of tokes or puffs of anything ever once in a while can't be anymore harmful than walking down a city block and breathing the air.

As for the people that state their is some kind of learning disabilities and behavioural problem with children of pot smokers. Well if you are going to use anecdotal evidence so will I.
My mother smoked pot while I was inutero for therapeutic reasons, she even smoked while in labour with me for pain and nausea relief and guess what?
I have NO behavioral problems or learning disabilities. In fact, I have quite a high IQ and did really well at school.


----------



## EnviroBecca (Jun 5, 2002)

I think you should react the same way I react when a pregnant friend is eating ground beef cooked rare, getting excessive ultrasounds because her husband's a doctor and she just loves seeing the baby, cleaning her cat's litter box, riding in a car without a seatbelt, or anything else I know to be possibly hazardous to the baby: Try to think of a gentle, informative way to bring up the information. If she isn't receptive, drop it. Wait and see how the baby turns out; you may be pleasantly surprised.

There are risks you wouldn't take with your child, and then there are risks that you do take that you've probably never questioned. Other moms make different choices.

I know many people who were prenatally exposed to marijuana and are completely normal or better--intelligent, healthy, loving people whose parents did a great job. The biggest risk of using marijuana is getting arrested.


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 

Marijuana is a PLANT. It's crazy that it's illegal, and most people have no idea WHY it's illegal.


I think MJ should be legal too but I'm always surpised when people act like nothing could be wrong with MJ use because its a plant. Lots of drugs come from plants and are dangerous - tobacco, opium, cocaine, etc. I think its just a faulty to argue that its natural so can't be harmful.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TranscendentalMom* 
I think MJ should be legal too but I'm always surpised when people act like nothing could be wrong with MJ use because its a plant. Lots of drugs come from plants and are dangerous - tobacco, opium, cocaine, etc. I think its just a faulty to argue that its natural so can't be harmful.


Of course many natural things can be harmful. My point about it being just a plant is more towards why such a useful plant is criminalized.

It's criminalized because the plant itself is a very efficient crop which would knock other industries out of business (ie cotton, tree farms for paper), so as a result they all banded together to spread false info about how the plant was really toxic and dangerous and a "gateway drug" etc etc etc, and ever since then it's been mostly illegal to cultivate hemp.

The one major mistake the people who banned it made was the extremely low toxicity of the plant (ie. no matter how much THC you consume you don't die). As a result, relative to the things which are allowed on the shelves (and often toxic), it's about as harmless as you can get.

Also, the seeds contain high levels of proteins and essential amino acids, meaning you could sustain yourself pretty well on the seeds. The oil contains the highest amount of hdl cholesterol and omega 3 fatty acids of ANY oil. This is a plant that is so versatile that we have yet to fathom its complete usefulness. BUt oh wait, we can't!!! CUz it's illegal.

Such a shame that such a useful plant is illegal due to sad propaganda.


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 

Such a shame that such a useful plant is illegal due to sad propaganda.









:


----------



## Narn (Nov 7, 2007)

I would sooner smoke pot than take a Tylenol while breastfeeding.

But no way would I smoke it for fear of having my baby taken away.


----------



## GranoLLLy-girl (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizzylou* 
First - dope is heroin, not marijuana.

Second - marijuana is not a narcotic.

Third - how to respond? Well it's not really any of your business. As you yourself pointed out, the research shows that weed does not have adverse affects on a baby.

Well, that's enlightening. Back in the 70s, when I was in high school, dope was maryjane. I guess times have changed.

To respond to the OP, I don't think I would want to associate with anyone who does not put their child's health above their own personal past times.
Not only that, but considering that she in engaging in something illegal, I would assume that she could lose her child if she were caught. After reading some of the posts here on MDC regarding CPS, that would scare me enough to end the friendship.


----------



## GranoLLLy-girl (Mar 1, 2005)

karina5 said:


> Marijuana is a PLANT. It's crazy that it's illegal, and most people have no idea WHY it's illegal.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Well that's all well and fine--but by the time a person buys it off the street (because let's face it, the OP's friend is not buying it for medical purposes where it would be regulated) who knows what's been done to it. I've seen folks drop dead from pot that was chemically altered. It's not safe to buy it from a stranger. They are always in it for the profit.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

GranoLLLy-girl said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *karina5*
> ...


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

What do you mean 'studies prove it causes no harm to the baby'.
Who the heck would participate in a study to smoke pot while pregnant?


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
What do you mean 'studies prove it causes no harm to the baby'.
Who the heck would participate in a study to smoke pot while pregnant?


Did someone say that? I missed that.

I think it is more accurate to say that there are no studies that have found moderate pot use of a pg mother to have detrimental effects on baby.

Crud, you could just go to Humboldt County, CA where many mothers smoke pot (and are told to do so by their midwives to help with migraines), and the children there are thriving perfectly.


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizzylou* 
First - dope is heroin, not marijuana.

Second - marijuana is not a narcotic.

Third - how to respond? Well it's not really any of your business. As you yourself pointed out, the research shows that weed does not have adverse affects on a baby.

I've never heard that dope is herion.

Where i'm from "dope" is crank (meth).


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

"dope" seems to be an all-encompassing word.


----------



## beansmama (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
"dope" seems to be an all-encompassing word.









apparently, huh?


----------



## Mom2Joseph (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
What do you mean 'studies prove it causes no harm to the baby'.
Who the heck would participate in a study to smoke pot while pregnant?

I can't stop giggling...honestly, I can't. I must be one sick puppy today...

As for "dope" when i was growing up it meant any illegal drug.


----------



## lizzylou (Jul 11, 2006)

Admittedly, the word "dope" means different things depending on your audience. To someone who is unfamiliar with different types of drugs, it probably means any illegal drug. In street vernacular, it tends to mean heroin. Check out the definitions on Urban Dictionary - they concur.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
Did someone say that? I missed that.

I think it is more accurate to say that there are no studies that have found moderate pot use of a pg mother to have detrimental effects on baby.

Crud, you could just go to Humboldt County, CA where many mothers smoke pot (and are told to do so by their midwives to help with migraines), and the children there are thriving perfectly.

And what I am saying about "no studies that have found moderate pot use of a pg mother to have detrimental effects on baby." , is how many women did they use in the 'studies', and for how long were those children followed? A few days? I don't know, I don't think you could scrounge up enough pregnant women that would be ok enough to smoke pot for the sake of a study, at least not enough to get accurate data from it.

I don't know. I think one of the things that appeals to me about natural mamas (and I'm making this a crunchy issue, since midwifes are endorsing it) is that we will rarely do anything even close to 'iffy', for the sake and heath of our child. Hence natural child birth, not vaccinating, good diet, so on so on. Its unreal to me that anyone would even chance it with that nonsense.
Morning sickness sucks...but you work through it. Just like with labor. Its natural to feel like utter crap. We have 'trust birth, but Where are the 'trust pregnancy' advocates? haha. Anyway. I don't feel comfortable taking tylenol while pregnant, much less smoke weed.

I'll shut up now. Just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
And what I am saying about "no studies that have found moderate pot use of a pg mother to have detrimental effects on baby." , is how many women did they use in the 'studies', and for how long were those children followed? A few days? I don't know, I don't think you could scrounge up enough pregnant women that would be ok enough to smoke pot for the sake of a study, at least not enough to get accurate data from it.

I don't know. I think one of the things that appeals to me about natural mamas (and I'm making this a crunchy issue, since midwifes are endorsing it) is that we will rarely do anything even close to 'iffy', for the sake and heath of our child. Hence natural child birth, not vaccinating, good diet, so on so on. Its unreal to me that anyone would even chance it with that nonsense.
Morning sickness sucks...but you work through it. Just like with labor. Its natural to feel like utter crap. We have 'trust birth, but Where are the 'trust pregnancy' advocates? haha. Anyway. I don't feel comfortable taking tylenol while pregnant, much less smoke weed.

I'll shut up now. Just had to get that off my chest.










So since it may be "natural" to feel suicidal, or have debilitating migraines, etc. then a person should just go with it??? I'm puzzled by your logic here.

As far as studies go, your argument is sound b/c YES, THE US GOVERNMENT WILL NOT ALLOW SUCH STUDIES. THEY DO NOT WANT EMPIRICAL EVIDENCE (that moderate exposure to marijuana) IS NOT HARMFUL TO GET OUT THERE.

Why? If you think it's to save babies, then you honestly have a lot to learn about WHY marijuana is illegal. OF COURSE such a study can't take place in this country. NO KIDDING.

However, not all countries are the U.S. Here is a study done in Jamaica.

http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/...can-babies.htm

QUite interesting. I'll let you read the Conclusion of the study yourself, as I'm not sure how much I can c&p w/out going against the UA.

Here is the woman, Dreher, that did the study in Jamaica explaining what you did. You don't even have to read it!






Also, even this from an ANTI-pot website (americanpregnancy.org) says this -

Quote:

What if I smoked marijuana before I knew I was pregnant: According to Dr. Richard S. Abram, author of Will it Hurt the Baby, "occasional use of marijuana during the first trimester is unlikely to cause birth defects." Once you are aware you are pregnant, you should stop smoking. Doing this will decrease the chance of harming your baby.

You can also see this:

http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/...ths/#pregnancy

This discusses why the US Government supresses evidence that studies showing lack of harmful effects are supressed. (No shocker there, like I said).

http://www.medicalcannabis.com/pregnancy.htm

And there is a study that took place in Canada as well. And again, the results showed a lack of negative effects.

It's quite fascinating actually. I used to think that pot must be illegal b/c it's bad. However, I educated myself on the War on Drugs (specifically to marijuana) it is is absolutely fascinating. "WHY is pot illegal" is one of the most interesting aspects of US History in fact.

So, since there really isn't evidence that pot IS bad, then I think it is best we all lay off the judgment, don't you?


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Also, I would like to see a credible study that shows that marijuana exposure IS harmful.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

In summary,

...the medical community should improve its research methodologies, be more thorough, conduct more cross-cultural studies, and refrain from being so quick to conclude without solid evidence that any amount of marijuana use--no matter how slight--during pregnancy will do lasting harm to both mother and child.


----------



## MidgeMommy (Mar 22, 2007)

I like the 'it' question, but I think I have an answer.

I have no problem with pot, it's not my thing (although I admit to conducting some 'personal research' in high school!) but the 'it' that I would be afraid of is the legal repercussions of NON-PRESCRIBED marijuana use. ANY use of illegal drugs, including the abuse of illegally begotten prescription drugs (meaning not just Mj, heroine, whatnot) is grounds for CPS to take your kids. It's also (in some cases, with all sorts of circumstantial loopholes) sometimes grounds for YEARS in prison.

I agree with a pp, that marijuana is probably the lesser evil of many prescribed drugs, especially anti-depressants during pregnancy. However, I would have to be VERY sick before I would risk losing my baby to a corrupt foster system, and losing my freedom to the prison system.

Whether or not you agree with it, the law states that illegal drug use is grounds for being an incapable parent.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karina5* 
So since it may be "natural" to feel suicidal, or have debilitating migraines, etc. then a person should just go with it??? I'm puzzled by your logic here.

Please quote where I said it was natural to feel suicidal?
I SAID, I don't see where severe morning sickness warrants the use of an illegal substance (especially since we really don't know 'for sure' what the harm can be). Are you saying pot is strictly used in the case of a suicidal pregnant women?

Anyway, I'm not touching this subject anymore.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 

I don't know. I think one of the things that appeals to me about natural mamas (and I'm making this a crunchy issue, since midwifes are endorsing it) is that we will rarely do anything even close to 'iffy', for the sake and heath of our child. Hence natural child birth, not vaccinating, good diet, so on so on. Its unreal to me that anyone would even chance it with that nonsense.
Morning sickness sucks...but you work through it. Just like with labor. Its natural to feel like utter crap. We have 'trust birth, but Where are the 'trust pregnancy' advocates? haha. Anyway. I don't feel comfortable taking tylenol while pregnant, much less smoke weed.

I'll shut up now. Just had to get that off my chest.









The thing is that there are some problems that require some medication. Obviously, you aren't aware of how bad morning sickness and migraine headaches can get. My migraine headaches cause me to lie in bed in excruciating pain wishing I were dead for three days straight, completely unable to take care of my daughter at any level whatsoever. I have passed out from the pain before. It was when I passed out from the pain, when my daughter was 2, and I woke up finding to realize that I didn't know how long she'd been wandering around the house alone, that I realized that "just working through it" wasn't enough.

And I've known women who have had such bad morning sickness that they haven't been able to keep down any food or water at all with out some kind of help. Obviously, that isn't too good for a pregnancy either.

It really drives me crazy when people speak out of this position of "just do what's natural and suffer through it" when they have NO IDEA how bad the suffering can get. It just simply isn't always possible.

So I take a narcotic prescription for my headaches. Now, I'm able to stay conscious to take care of my daughter, and I don't want to die when I get hit by a migraine. However, I'm pregnant and I'm taking strong medication. Maybe marijuana would be safer? Is there anyway to know? It's legal to take what I have, but it would be nice to have it be legal to take whatever is safest.


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
Please quote where I said it was natural to feel suicidal?
I SAID, I don't see where severe morning sickness warrants the use of an illegal substance (especially since we really don't know 'for sure' what the harm can be). Are you saying pot is strictly used in the case of a suicidal pregnant women?

Anyway, I'm not touching this subject anymore.










I was the one who brought up suicidal, and it sort of evolved from there.

I also thought we were having a good conversation about this. You asked for some studies, I showed you studies. I feel that I've been respectful and now it seems that you are all huffy b/c I'm asking you for some studies that refute my studies.

I don't know...when someone says that they are not touching a subjec anymore, it seems to me that they don't truly have an interest in learning more about it.


----------



## Mom2Joseph (May 31, 2006)

You know.... (I'll just state that I don't think I can be convinced that smoking anything during pregnancy is risk free)

However, I had severe, debilitating migranes while pg. with my DD. Some yahoo at my Dr.'s office gave me script for a narcotic. I gave it back and told them to note in my file that I wouldn't take it. She said it was "perfectly safe" and I told her I might was well go do a few lines of coke if that was what she thought..

So, in terms of the line of thinking of legal vs. illegal drugs used during pregnancy, I'll give you that. Whos to say what is ok and not in that way? And who is going to be involved in a study to accurately determine what is ok? There is almost no way to know.

I'm actually all for the legalization of most drugs. That's another thread all together, but I am not convinced yet that the benefit of drugs on a viable pregnancy outweigh the risk, in this case.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Again, I take a narcotic prescription for migraines during pregnancy, and I truly need them or I'd be unable to function or supervise my daughter. I have passed out from the pain of migraines and woken up on the bathroom floor, not knowing how long I was out or what my daughter had been up to while I was out. I understand that taking any medication during pregnancy isn't without risk, but cocaine is proven to be extremely dangerous and the medicine I'm taking isn't anywhere in the same boat as that. I'm finding much of this thread to be dismissive of those of us who really do need medication to help us with serious problems during pregnancy.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I am returning this thread. Some posts have been removed for UA violations, and referring to the removed posts. Please keep the User Agreement in mind when posting. Thank you









Quote:

Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
Her child, her body, her choice.

Normally I would agree with the her body, her choice part of this but when an unborn child is involved, I just don't agree.

I have no problem with it in general and I think it's fine if there is a real medical need while PG, It sounds like one of the safer options in some cases.

I think it's awful if there is no medical need and she's using for the heck of it. If she can't sacrifice her MJ habit for 9mos then I think she'll have a hard time with a lot of the sacrifices she'll have to make as a mom.

For me personally, I don't think I could justify taking anything that was not absolutely necessary. And I'm certainly not judging those who felt it was necessary for them.

As far as your friendship with her, I'm not one for ditching friends who don't agree with me or my ways. I'd have very few friends &#8230;

There is one exception &#8230; A friend of DH refuses to have children with his DW because she isn't willing to wean off of morphine (for chronic pain) while pregnant &#8230; Her theory; she spoke with the Dr. and he said it's no big deal, the baby will just go through withdraw after it's born . She thought that was great, she wouldn't have to go through withdraw and the pain, the baby could once it was born. She can't understand why her DH won't have kids with her &#8230; I can't understand why he hasn't ditched her.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
Her child, her body, her choice.

I wonder if people would hold their same opinion if the baby was born and she was smoking it around the baby &#8230;


----------



## Mom2Joseph (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamazee* 
Again, I take a narcotic prescription for migraines during pregnancy, and I truly need them or I'd be unable to function or supervise my daughter. I have passed out from the pain of migraines and woken up on the bathroom floor, not knowing how long I was out or what my daughter had been up to while I was out. I understand that taking any medication during pregnancy isn't without risk, but cocaine is proven to be extremely dangerous and the medicine I'm taking isn't anywhere in the same boat as that. I'm finding much of this thread to be dismissive of those of us who really do need medication to help us with serious problems during pregnancy.


I did not mean to offend you in any way or to belittle your painful experience.

If you need it, and are making an informed choice, by all means take it. I had the luxury of someone to care for my DS while I had the migranes and just suffered through them. BUT I also had 2 epidurals (and while I don't have time to do the notations), the epi's were probably more of a threat to my babies than a few puffs of MJ.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

Salvia is a plant as well...but it is dangerous as hell to smoke. Just because MJ is a plant- within itself does not make it "safe" to smoke during pregnancy.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

It sounds like you really love and respect your friend, and that you are feeling totally thrown for a loop by this! Do you feel that this is abusive? Or that it is simply potentially abusive? Or you just don't know what you think, because it's very confusing to you?

I am not against occasional use of marijuana while breastfeeding, just as I am not against occasional use of alcohol while breastfeeding. It can be done in a careless and uniformed way, or in a judicious and educated way. I would say the context is key. It sounds like your friend has been doing this for some time, and you didn't have a clue until she felt safe enough in your relationship to reveal it. Sounds to me like she is probably being pretty responsible with it. I could be wrong, perhaps she is hitting the bong with her baby latched on, getting completely high and unable to care for her child who is being neglected physically and emotionally. It doesn't sound like that, though.

Perhaps for her the benefits outweigh the negatives... which is what we're all supposed to do with each individual personal choice that we make. It's why what works for Sally P might not work for Jenny Q - because those factors being weighed are different in each circumstance.

I think that my advice would be to first, read the information with an open mind. Come from a place of deep connection and unconditional love with your friend, and trust that she is a good person, and a good mother, who is doing what she is doing for her own valid reasons. Find a way to understand where she is coming from. Get educated -- really, truly educated. If you get in that place of connection, then you can talk to her about your concerns, find out more information about what it is for her, and how it is in her life. If you remain in a place of judgment and assumption, that probably won't be a very good conversation.

I don't smoke anything, and in my life it wouldn't make any sense and would in fact be harmful. But evidence leans in the direction that everything the propaganda brochures told us needs to be reevaluated. Carefully and meticulously. I'm not saying they lie. I'm just saying, if it's true, it stands up to actual inquiry. And nothing should be accepted without severe scrutiny. Not "moms shouldn't smoke weed" and not "weed is harmless."

You might check here as a starting point. If you scroll down you'll see a list of references you can go to. I am sure you'll get the info you are looking for, on both sides of this complicated topic.


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

i don't think the use of mj in pg. or nursing is all that bad. the key, i believe, is moderation. just like having the occasional glass of wine while nursing, an occasional puff or two isn't going to alter someone to the point where they are incapeable of caring for their kids (i'm assuming that *these* people do have somewhat of a tolerance, however).

while smoking anything in pregnancy is dangerous because it restricts bloodflow and oxygen to the baby, it would be FAR worse if a mother chose to smoke cigarettes, and those are perfectly legal. cigarettes increase the risk of placental abruption quite a bit, but i digress... if a pg. mom is going to use mj for common pg ailments (for which mj can be VERY useful) then she should vaporize it or use it in food.

i understand that, to some of you, one might be deterred from mj use b/c of the legality issue. i suppose you could make the case that a family member or friend may call cps and that prompts them to test the child. i think that this concern is variable among individuals though. for instance, i live in a place where mj use is quite prevalent, not illegal to smoke, but illegal to posess







. i doubt that an mj smoking mom is much of a concern for many of our citizens.

i dunno, but i'd rather see the DWI and meth rate drop where i live. it's the drunk driving parents toting their kids around town and the parents operating a meth lab in their kitchen with their 2 and 4 year olds that make our local news on a weekly basis. there are a lot worse parents out there than a responsible mj smoker, imo.

personally i don't think your friend is doing anything wong, so long as her child's needs are welll-provided for. if it's a deal breaker for you, end the relationship.

eta- my username is not a pot reference, btw, but many have thought that it was


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KylieLove06* 
Salvia is a plant as well...but it is dangerous as hell to smoke.

Um...why? It's not addictive, there have been no known cases of overdose or toxic reaction, and the effects are extremely short-lived, especially when smoked. The only danger comes if you try to do something like drive on salvia, which gives you a danger zone of about 5-15 minutes and most people are too out of it to even walk while on salvia, much less try to drive. Unless you count a bad trip as a danger. Bad trips are relatively common with salvia as compared to things like pot. But then we return to the very short-lived effects. 5-15 minutes of moderate paranoia or a mild panic attack may be unpleasant, but it's not exactly enough to classify as "dangerous as hell."

There's a lot of hype out there about salvia lately and there's a lot of hype about pot. But neither can really be called dangerous.


----------



## 3lilmonsters (Feb 24, 2007)

A teensy bit ot, but from a political view I have no freakin idea why mj isn't legal. So much of it is changing hands without it being legal that I'd think the government would want a piece of that. Something else the tax the crap out of us on.

Anyway, I have known people to have their kids taken away for that. Ironically enough, Ive known crappy parents that have done more than a little mj that have not had their kids taken. I even know someone who had their ds taken away because someone was doing it at his dad's house when he was there while she was working. Scares the poop out of me, so until my kids are 18 or until it's legal - whichever comes first - we stay far, far away from it.


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

i don't smoke now, but after reading this thread and posting previously, i do kinda miss the 'old days'. i don't think i'll ever smoke again, i just seem to have outgrown it alltogether. i still do not think that there is anything wrong with its use, though. not when there are so many other things that some parents do which are far worse than mj.


----------



## MeloMama08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hate to say it guys.... But I know that my mom smoked now and then when she was pregnant with me and my siblings. "And I turned out fine." I know that the "turned out fine" line of reasoning is a total cliche, but... I did great in school, excelled as a young musician, had high SAT scores, went to a good college (Oberlin)... I'm very healthy and had a great and pretty easy childbirth, and I have a GREAT relationship with my mom, who is really really respected in her field (special ed) and really on top of her game in every way- financially, as a home-owner, as a caregiver for her parents, etc. And still smokes from time to time! I know that all those things might not correlate with not smoking weed, I just use them to show that I am a fully functioning adult and so is my mom. She also was the greatest mom in the world and a teacher who has changed the lives of literally hundreds of at-risk youths.

So.... in response to the OP I would say just don't judge- mj is not as harmful as people think, when used in moderation. (and grown locally, just like any plant!)


----------



## jaxinsmom (Jul 24, 2006)

OP......hello?.......hellooooo?


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

Because i worked in a drugs project when i was a teen i stay a million miles from any illegal drugs (and yes i do realise that the project was used by people who were NOT coping with their drug use and thus gave a distorted viewpoint). My XP still smokes mary often and i can HONESTLY see him getting more and more paranoid with every passing year. He of course says it isn't true and i'm making that stuff up about him







Every friend he has agrees, it's not just me!

If she were my friend i would drop her. I have no good connotations with illegal drugs, and i want nothing to do with them.


----------



## ParisApril (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TranscendentalMom* 
I know some moms that did this and it kinda bothered me too but I'm not a pot smoker so I don't relate to the desire. I try to just see it as something I don't understand so I can't judge. However, I have noticed...in my passive observation that the pot smoking moms I know seem to have kids that seem to have issues such as learning disabilities, severe behavioral issues etc. It could just be a coincidence.

I know a lot of kids who's parents have never even looked at pot and their kids have the issues you describe. It is just a coincidence.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
actually medical MJ in Ca. is legal and there are bars set up for those who have a rx to go to for safe MJ. there was an excellent pbs documentary about MJ about a year ago. It was very enlightening.

I think there are a lot of misconceptions of parents smoking MJ and being "stoned" and those who smoke for medical reasons (whether its morning sickness, headaches, etc. etc.). MJ has fewer side effects than some of the harsher drugs rx'd by dr's that are "legal".

i think there is a forum here for mamas who use MJ, just in case anyone wanted to get some insight into the issues.

I do not think its appropriate to refer to a mom who smokes MJ as a druggie.

It's still against federal law. Federal law supercedes state law. The Feds regularlly raid and shut down MJ bars in California. It recently happened to the one local to me.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Regularly inhaling ANY kind of smoke during pregnancy is bad for your baby. I'd have to be pretty ill to even consider it. I'd probably try injesting it first. I actually get hyperemesis when pregnant, end up with catheter in my arm so I can give myself IV fluids at night etc. I still wouldn't smoke pot. Now, IF the IV fluids etc weren't able to keep the preterm labor at bay....then I'd consider it.


----------



## MamaWindmill (Feb 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nikkiethridge* 
And what I am saying about "no studies that have found moderate pot use of a pg mother to have detrimental effects on baby." , is how many women did they use in the 'studies', and for how long were those children followed? A few days? I don't know, I don't think you could scrounge up enough pregnant women that would be ok enough to smoke pot for the sake of a study, at least not enough to get accurate data from it.

*I don't know. I think one of the things that appeals to me about natural mamas (and I'm making this a crunchy issue, since midwifes are endorsing it) is that we will rarely do anything even close to 'iffy', for the sake and heath of our child.* Hence natural child birth, not vaccinating, good diet, so on so on. Its unreal to me that anyone would even chance it with that nonsense.
Morning sickness sucks...but you work through it. Just like with labor. Its natural to feel like utter crap. We have 'trust birth, but Where are the 'trust pregnancy' advocates? haha. Anyway. I don't feel comfortable taking tylenol while pregnant, much less smoke weed.

I'll shut up now. Just had to get that off my chest.









That may be the funniest thing I've read all day. You're being sarcastic, right?


----------



## DoingDoing:Julie (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Popeye7608* 

I recently gave birth to my son, and have been blessed. He is amazing, I couldn't imagine putting him in harms way. Its amazing how much you can fall in love with someone soo quickly.

I've come to find out that my friend smoked dope during pregnancy and after (while breast feeding), this really bugs me! There are websites that advocates that weed does not affect the baby and so forth. Why would a mom gamble? Research shows that there are no damages done by weed, but how can that be if there are narcotics involved? Research also shows that it is possible to do damages, I know its a choice made by a mother to take the risk and such, but babies cannot voice for themselves, its a risk that she is giving to their child for their own vice.

What do you guys think?

How should I react to my friend who smokes dope?










I think smoking dope, CAN be the same as taking perscribed or non-perscribed medication. I'm not speaking out against dope smoking (dont know much about it) or taking medicine (sometimes you gotta!) but there are always the same risks. And sometimes medicine IS taken much too liberally, whether docotor says its "safe" or no.


----------



## DoingDoing:Julie (May 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoBecGo* 
Because i worked in a drugs project when i was a teen i stay a million miles from any illegal drugs (and yes i do realise that the project was used by people who were NOT coping with their drug use and thus gave a distorted viewpoint). My XP still smokes mary often and i can HONESTLY see him getting more and more paranoid with every passing year. He of course says it isn't true and i'm making that stuff up about him







Every friend he has agrees, it's not just me!

If she were my friend i would drop her. I have no good connotations with illegal drugs, and i want nothing to do with them.

That is really harsh!


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Studies in Jamaica don't make it any less illegal where I live Also, "studies" don't hold much weight to me seeing as I could probably find some studies that say something like spanking your kids is fine.... it doesn't make me more likely to do it. I wasn't laughing at Jamaica, I was laughing at the irony -- of course a place which highly values something is not going to come out with a study saying it is unhealthy.

OP, I would voice my opinion if I didn't agree with it I value honesty in a friendship, I am not going to pander to someone just because MJ is the crunchy-approved drug of choice.

I smoked a ton of pot in my day. I mean, I have probably misplaced more pot that many people have smoked. I was addicted -- yes, you can be addicted contrary to what everyone likes to say.

I am not *against* it per se now (except for myself) but I try to avoid friendships with people who regularly smoke (or are vocal about it).

*here come the flames*

I really don't have a desire for close relationships with people who need a mind altering substance to enhance their life (barring medical issues!!).

The illegal part too is a biggie. I live in a state where anything over a quarter ounce is a felony with intent to sell and distribute and where people go to jail for years for having even personal amounts of mj. I am not willing to die on a hill and lose my child or my freedom for a "cause" like mj.

If you want to keep her as a friend I would just tell her you don't want her to partake around you and you would not care to hear about her experiences with it any more.


----------



## babelsgp (Mar 6, 2006)

Although, it is ultimately her choice, if it bothers you, you don't have to be friends with her?

A lot of people do a lot of stuff and their kids end up fine, but there's the flip to that that we all read about. The statistics are done on the bad things, mostly.

Around here I am such a wannabe pothead. I never got the time, I've always had too much other stuff to do. I'd smoke when I had the chance or the time. I had a roommate whose brother sold it and he stored it in our house, I had access but didn't have the time.

For me it's a choice, not an addiction. Like how alcohol can be a choice to some and an addiction to others. And not really an addiction like cocaine, you know where your body has it and now chemically thinks it NEEDS it. But then I haven't done cocaine and don't REALLY know, I used to think the same about weed.

But once I got pregnant with my dd, I didn't want to take a chance that smoking weed *might* affect her. If she develops some disorder, I can say well, it isn't because I smoked with her. Whereas if she developed the SAME disorder and I had smoked I would always wonder.

Secondly, I feel like I don't want to be in an altered state while a child needs me. You never know when you might go to their room and there's blood in the potty and you have to run to the ER, yes this has happened to me (just a prolapsed rectum-but scared us bad). What if I had been high and had a hard time driving, what if I didn't react like I would normally, etc. Just the normal what-ifs that you think about. Even if I had a sitter and I went out and got hammered, or high as a kite, I *might* have to make a run home. I don't live near family, so to me, these are the reasons I don't get drunk/ high...

Even sober there are so many what-ifs, but I am not relaxed enough to just let life be life I guess.

But when they grow up... well we'll see


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *philomom* 
I would not want known drug users in my life. If not for my sake, then for my children's.

Do you take aspirin? Tylenol? Ever eat refined sugar (get that quick buzz!!)? Caffeine? Ever have a glass of wine to wind down?

These are drugs too. The fact that M.J is illegal is the _real_ crime. They are uncovering so many medicinal purposes for it. It is also by far the safest and most effective means for treating severe nausia in pregnancy. (I'm talking puking so much that you're getting dehydrated and unable to eat anything... not something you can just tough out). There are ways to take it that do not involve smoking. I wonder if your friend would still want to be friends with _you_ if she knew how much you were judging her?


----------



## caspian's mama (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks, karina, for linking the jamaican study. when i first heard of it i was blown away by her findings. those kids were loved, well cared for, and totally healthy. it wasn't an arranged clinical study with volunteers and such, but a social experiment done over the course of a few years, to really follow up with the kids' development. i'd rather see studies like that than from a government that bows to big oil and big pharma before the health and interest of its citizens.

i only smoked 2ce during my pregnancy and maybe 4-5 times while bf, but i did take prozac, zoloft, ibuprofen, zantac, and tums. if i got pg today i would not hesitate to vaporize as much mj as i needed to feel mentally/emotionally and physically healthy. it terrifies me that i took that other stuff when a safer, cleaner option that's been around and used for hundreds of years was available. pg or not i don't touch crap like that anymore because i don't like filling my body with artificial chemicals.

i choose to smoke now because i think it's far better for me (in terms of safety and effectiveness) than any rx antidepressant available (and i've tried quite a few). when i started using it again it motivated me to finally get a job, lose 90 pounds, and generally live a more fulfilling life. most importantly, i'm never "too high" to care for my son. in fact, i firmly believe that mj enables me to be a kinder, gentler parent and i am forever grateful for what it has taught me.


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H & J's Mom* 
Normally I would agree with the her body, her choice part of this but when an unborn child is involved, I just don't agree.

I have no problem with it in general and I think it's fine if there is a real medical need while PG, It sounds like one of the safer options in some cases.

I think it's awful if there is no medical need and she's using for the heck of it. If she can't sacrifice her MJ habit for 9mos then I think she'll have a hard time with a lot of the sacrifices she'll have to make as a mom.

For me personally, I don't think I could justify taking anything that was not absolutely necessary. And I'm certainly not judging those who felt it was necessary for them.

As far as your friendship with her, I'm not one for ditching friends who don't agree with me or my ways. I'd have very few friends &#8230;









:

I'm always a little confused by the MDC opinion on smoking pot. I'm talking about the recreational use of it, not medicinal. It just seems really hypocritical to preach of the horrors of formula, epidurals, abx during labor for GBS, solids before 6 months, watching TV, plastic toys, non-organic crib matresses, processed food, foward facing carseats, etc. - only to turn around and say, "Smoking pot? That's fine."


----------



## MeloMama08 (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarajean56* 

I'm always a little confused by the MDC opinion on smoking pot. I'm talking about the recreational use of it, not medicinal. It just seems really hypocritical to preach of the horrors of formula, epidurals, abx during labor for GBS, solids before 6 months, watching TV, plastic toys, non-organic crib matresses, processed food, foward facing carseats, etc. - only to turn around and say, "Smoking pot? That's fine."









First of all MDC is a diverse group of people with diverse attitudes. There is no "MDC opinion." There isn't consensus even about the things you mentioned. Plenty of MDCers used pain meds in labor for a variety of totally fine and legit reasons, or use formula bc they have bfing problems, let their kids watch some tv, eat some processed food, etc. We are all making the best parenting choices we can given our resources, information, and instincts. If we all had the same attitudes and experiences there would be nothing to discuss. It's not a cult.

But to shed light on your confusion... Pot is natural, not synthetic. So too are breastmilk, wooden toys, and organic fabrics. Drugs used in labor are synthetic- man-made/chemical. Plastic toys are synthetic and full of chemicals. Pot, on the other hand, is not a chemical, it comes from the earth. There are no additives, no preservatives, nothing unnecessary added. It is known for it's healing properties, similar to echinacea or chamomile. In other words, a pro-pot stance is in line with many natural living philosophies because it, too, springs naturally from the earth. People use it recreationally because prozac is synthetic- Pot is a natural way to feel good and release stress.

Also... lots of hippies smoke pot... That's just how it is.

Does that help?


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

.... generally live a more fulfilling life. most importantly, i'm never "too high" to care for my son. in fact, i firmly believe that mj enables me to be a kinder, gentler parent and i am forever grateful for what it has taught me.[/QUOTE]








:


----------



## caspian's mama (Mar 15, 2004)

dude! if yer gonna quote me, give credit where it's due!


----------



## Mom2Boy&Girl (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarajean56* 







:

I'm always a little confused by the MDC opinion on smoking pot. I'm talking about the recreational use of it, not medicinal. It just seems really hypocritical to preach of the horrors of formula, epidurals, abx during labor for GBS, solids before 6 months, watching TV, plastic toys, non-organic crib matresses, processed food, foward facing carseats, etc. - only to turn around and say, "Smoking pot? That's fine."









Ditto. And to the OP (since you're asking), if this person were a "friend" of mine, I'd probably make an anonymous call to CPS.







: I know this post won't win me any popularity contests here, but possession of marijuana in my state is illegal -- and regardless of my feelings on the subject, there are no allowances for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Bookworm? (Aug 16, 2006)

I always enjoy a good conversation about MJ. Several posts have expressed confusion regarding why NFL living folks would avoid abx, vax, ect and still expose their babies to MJ. To me it is less like a prescription and more like some of the things we consider natural medicines.

Many of us use Vit C when ill, homeopathy and a variety of natural remedies. MJ falls more under this category to me. It can be used as a natural remedy for a variety of ailments. It can be hard to seperate out the medicinal uses from the recreational uses. Some people use it for both. Like a glass of wine after a stressfull day. Is that medicinal or recreational?

To the OP and those who disapprove: it's absolutley your right to end a friendship because you disagree. You might take a good look at why you disagree though and put serious thought into how losing that friendship will affect you.


----------



## Bookworm? (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2Boy&Girl* 
Ditto. And to the OP (since you're asking), if this person were a "friend" of mine, I'd probably make an anonymous call to CPS.







: I know this post won't win me any popularity contests here, but possession of marijuana in my state is illegal -- and regardless of my feelings on the subject, there are no allowances for medicinal purposes.










WHOA! Why would you call CPS? Would you feel that the child was in danger or being neglected? How is ripping a family apart better than mom smoking a little mj once and awhile. This blows my mind!!

What if someone called CPS on you for speeding or jaywalking? Those thing are illegal too, but are they CPS worthy?


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2Boy&Girl* 
Ditto. And to the OP (since you're asking), if this person were a "friend" of mine, I'd probably make an anonymous call to CPS.







: I know this post won't win me any popularity contests here, but possession of marijuana in my state is illegal -- and regardless of my feelings on the subject, there are no allowances for medicinal purposes.










You would break up a family and potentially cause kids to be put into foster care and taken away from their parents over marijuana? Wow. Would you also call CPS if you knew someone cheated on his/her taxes? That's illegal too.


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't smoke weed often (though I did in high school) but I do partake on rare occasions (haven't smoked in about 2 years). Personally, I don't see the big deal. I know quite a few people that would be HELL to deal with if they didn't smoke. For a lot of people it also helps them concentrate. My stepdad has bad ADHD and can't focus on anything but if he takes a few hits he gets down to business. Not everyone that smokes weed lays on the couch watching Comedy Central and maxing on potato chips (although that would be me, which is why I don't smoke often







).

ETA: I'm a bit appalled that some people have replied that they'd call CPS. In most cases (I'm saying most because I obviously can't account for every single person that smokes weed) "potheads" don't abandon their children, prostitute themselves, thieve and commit various other criminal activities to get their hands on some weed like some people who use other recreational drugs do. I think it would be absolutely ridiculous to call CPS on a mother for using pot occasionally. There would be a lot more children unnecessarily in an already overloaded, poorly managed system if this were common practice.







:


----------



## Mom2Boy&Girl (Aug 25, 2007)

Jaywalking, tax evasion/cheating, and speeding are not the same thing as using an illegal drug while PG and breastfeeding. If you can't see the difference, then I'm not sure my response is really going to matter. But I'll give it a shot.

I have personal experience with marijuana's effects on the family and while I do not wish to share it on a public message board, I will say that based on that experience, doing any sort of illegal drug around children is never okay. And yes, I do believe that you are damaging your child by doing it around them, while PG, and while breastfeeding.

The OP asked what she should do. My answer still stands. If the OP is so disturbed by her friend smoking an illegal substance while PG and breastfeeding (and I'm assuming it's illegal where she lives based on her outrage -- if it's not illegal, then obviously that changes the scenario, doesn't it?), then she can call CPS and let them make the assessment on whether this mother is a danger to her own child. That's their job, not hers.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

wow..after reading this thread, i hope any mom who smokes MJ during preg. or bf'ing or any other time when they are a "mom" realizes how dangerous it is to confide in your "friends".

amazing that someone would call CPS for occassional recreational or medicinal use of MJ.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2Boy&Girl* 
Jaywalking, tax evasion/cheating, and speeding are not the same thing as using an illegal drug while PG and breastfeeding. If you can't see the difference, then I'm not sure my response is really going to matter. But I'll give it a shot.

I have personal experience with marijuana's effects on the family and while I do not wish to share it on a public message board, I will say that based on that experience, doing any sort of illegal drug around children is never okay. And yes, I do believe that you are damaging your child by doing it around them, while PG, and while breastfeeding.

The OP asked what she should do. My answer still stands. If the OP is so disturbed by her friend smoking an illegal substance while PG and breastfeeding (and I'm assuming it's illegal where she lives based on her outrage -- if it's not illegal, then obviously that changes the scenario, doesn't it?), then she can call CPS and let them make the assessment on whether this mother is a danger to her own child. That's their job, not hers.

Either the fact that it's illegal is the issue or it isn't. I've never used mj. I've never even smoked cigarettes. But I've been prescribed a very strong drug that has stronger effects that mj in all ways for a medical need. I am sure I get higher on the drug I've been prescribed than I would on mj, and it sounds like it might well be less dangerous during pregnancy than what I'm taking. And I am pregnant, and I don't have a choice to not treat my problem. If mj is better and safer for my problem than the drug I've been prescribed, then the only relevant issue if I got called for use of it would be that it's illegal. In which case, so is playing around on tax forms.


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

I also have a problem with the "since it's illegal it must automatically be wrong" mentality. And one PP mentioned that the situation would be different if it were illegal. So, if it were legal you _wouldn't_ call CPS? I really don't understand how the legality of an activity can change your stance on it. If murdering people were suddenly made legal, would that change your opinion on murder?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tarajean56* 







:

I'm always a little confused by the MDC opinion on smoking pot. I'm talking about the recreational use of it, not medicinal. It just seems really hypocritical to preach of the horrors of formula, epidurals, abx during labor for GBS, solids before 6 months, watching TV, plastic toys, non-organic crib matresses, processed food, foward facing carseats, etc. - only to turn around and say, "Smoking pot? That's fine."









marijuana is a HERB. It is NATURAL.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Firstly, I never recommended anyone call CPS.

Secondly, yeah I do think studies coming out of Jamaica which endorse smoking MJ is humorous... sorry









No, I don't bend to big oil and pharma just because I am not cool with people toking up around their kids or when caring for their kids.









Finally, my opinions are my own and I have a right to them. I am not going to pander to the crunchy-approved MDC set on an issue I don't agree with.

For me, no one can justify the legal ramifications and the possibility of their child being removed (if in a location where mj is criminalized). To me, that is a problem. That would say _*to me*_ that someone cared more about their herb than the possibility of their child getting taken away. Sure, you can argue "effed up system, down with the man!" all day long, and while I may agree in theory -- I don't value smoking enough (or even raging against the machine) enough to risk my child being removed for something that is not *essential* to my life or health. If you want to change the system, work with your local government to change the laws. Sitting on your porch with a spliff after the kids are in bed is not a brave, counter-culture act of protest to me. It is you (general you) sitting in your living room smoking a spliff after the kids are in bed. I mean, if you don't want people's opinions on it (especially of those who don't smoke) don't spout off about it









ETA: fwiw I think mj (and all drugs) should be at least decriminalized so it isn't an issue of me thinking it should stay illegal.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majazama* 
marijuana is a HERB. It is NATURAL.

Yeah, so is plutonium (natural not an herb) but I am not putting that in my hookah either.


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *caspian's mama* 
dude! if yer gonna quote me, give credit where it's due!









Sorry, I guess I erased the beginning of the Quote box by mistake


----------



## Enudely (Jul 2, 2005)

Can I just say that the fact that you guys are suggesting calling the CPS is totally and completely bizarre. You would watch children get torn away from a loving home because the mom smoked a little weed? Please please tell me that you are not serious. Think about what you're saying. Just so you know, it sounds completely insane.
Is the government suddenly always right?


----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy* 
Yeah, so is plutonium (natural not an herb) but I am not putting that in my hookah either.

yeah, that's such an obvious connection; Smokin' plutonium.


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy* 
Yeah, so is plutonium (natural not an herb) but I am not putting that in my hookah either.

Yeah but I'm pretty sure if you smoked plutonium (is that even possible?







) or any other radioactive element, or even so much as stood near it for too long, it would KILL you. Marijuana will not.

ETA: And not everyone who smokes weed does it to be a rebel and "stick it to the man". And not every parent who smokes weed does it around their kids. And honestly, people smoking it during pregnancy (which I never did) as long as it's done in moderation doesn't bother me. Everything has risks. I took riskier prescription drugs while pregnant (Zoloft and Ativan).


----------



## imahappybrat (Jan 22, 2008)

I am not against someone who wants to smoka a little pot every now and then, I myself have. But while pregnant I wouldn't smoke marijuana anymore then I would smoke cigarettes. It is not good for you to inhale ANY kind of smoke while pregnant. No matter what it is. It is natural it is an herb, I have lots of herbs in my kitchen, had an herb garden growing up on the other hand ive never taken paprica out of the cupboard and smoked it. I would be more for her making some weak special brownies then smoking it while pregnant. Not saying she should do this lol but it would beat inhaling smoke.


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

I was just saying... the "it's natural!" argument is not a good one for mj enthusiasts. It just... isn't. So many harmful things are all natural so I was just sayin'...


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aaronsmom* 
Yeah but I'm pretty sure if you smoked plutonium (is that even possible?







) or any other radioactive element, or even so much as stood near it for too long, it would KILL you. Marijuana will not.


Tell it to this guy then:


----------



## aaronsmom (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy* 
Tell it to this guy then: 













Dude! I just posted a thread with that video in TAO the other day.







Talk about synchronocity (sp?). Now _there_ is an example of not using in moderation.







:


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)




----------



## majazama (Aug 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *captain crunchy* 
I was just saying... the "it's natural!" argument is not a good one for mj enthusiasts. It just... isn't. So many harmful things are all natural so I was just sayin'...

well, what are the roots of natural parenting in america? The hippies, or people who questioned the status quo... people who smoked pot. seriously, they were probably the first people to say "hey, maybe I shouldn't stick needles full of junk in my kids arms," etc.

Pot makes you see things from another viewpoint. It makes you want to be more natural (IME). I smoked as a teenager (don't anymore) and I had so many amazing revelations about the world I lived in. I saw nature so differently, and felt compelled to start recycling, protecting the forests, eating organically, etc.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

oh boy, one of these threads again


----------



## karina5 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, it was done there on purpose b/c of the culture. Honestly, the study is one of the best studies around and is very scientific, respected, etc.... It is disheartening to see you mock the study when you obviously haven't looked at the findings, but instead just choose to mock that it is from Jamaica.

The woman who did the study, Dr. Melanie Dreher, is a highly-respected academician and researcher who is probably the world's foremost authority on ganja use in Jamaica. That interview contained a general overview of Dreher's 25 years of Jamaican research.

And to be honest, it also shows your ignorance about the ganja culture *in* Jamaica, which is actually a little bit racist of you.

For one thing, Jamaican society does not encourage women to use ganja during pregnancy. As in Canada and the US, Jamaican women are told that using cannabis during pregnancy will severely harm their children.

If you are truly interested in learning about this issue, then it would be beneficial to actually look into a source/study that is provided instead having a knee-jerk reaction.

Oh, and there was a similar study done in Canada.


----------



## azedazobollis (Feb 27, 2003)

:







:







:


----------



## tarajean56 (May 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeloMama08* 
First of all MDC is a diverse group of people with diverse attitudes. There is no "MDC opinion." There isn't consensus even about the things you mentioned. Plenty of MDCers used pain meds in labor for a variety of totally fine and legit reasons, or use formula bc they have bfing problems, let their kids watch some tv, eat some processed food, etc. We are all making the best parenting choices we can given our resources, information, and instincts. If we all had the same attitudes and experiences there would be nothing to discuss. It's not a cult.

You are right about some of those issues. Actually, I meant to put in a little disclaimer about that, but forgot since I was NAK and had my toddler crawling on me.








But, MDC's UA does actually have an "opinion" on some of the issues I mentioned. I know individual users disagree, just as we do on this issue, but you aren't allowed to post in favor of using formula just for the heck of it or suggest someone get an elective c-section at 37 weeks to avoid stretch marks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeloMama08* 
But to shed light on your confusion... Pot is natural, not synthetic. So too are breastmilk, wooden toys, and organic fabrics. Drugs used in labor are synthetic- man-made/chemical. Plastic toys are synthetic and full of chemicals. Pot, on the other hand, is not a chemical, it comes from the earth. There are no additives, no preservatives, nothing unnecessary added. It is known for it's healing properties, similar to echinacea or chamomile. In other words, a pro-pot stance is in line with many natural living philosophies because it, too, springs naturally from the earth. People use it recreationally because prozac is synthetic- Pot is a natural way to feel good and release stress.

I guess I wasn't arguing the natural/synthetic side of it as much as I was looking at what is beneficial/harmful to our children. I have been high before I was a mother, and I would not feel comfortable being responsible for my children in that state. I also just wouldn't feel like I could give my children the most attentive care possible (aside from safety issues) under the influence of MJ. Even further, as a mother I feel like I have a different responsibility to protect myself and wouldn't want to risk jail time over MJ (although I do think it should be legalized, but the point is that NOW it is illegal).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeloMama08* 
Also... lots of hippies smoke pot... That's just how it is.

There's good reasoning to keep doing something!


----------



## joeymama (Nov 6, 2005)

with my oldest ds I had to sleep on the bathroom floor because I was throwing up so much, I couldn't hold down water and gave myself whiplash from vomiting. The ONLY thing that worked was MJ,I was offered an anti-nausea medication , that after researching has many many harmful side effects to both mother and baby, Frankly I felt mj was safer for us both I didn't have to smoke it I could eat it, or take it in a glycerin based tincture. I was worried about the smoke because of the carcinogen factor, It didn't take much but it was what worked.
with my second pregnancy I was hardly sick at all and didn't have the need for it. So I didn't really use it. But now that I have 3 kids ages 3, almost2&1 I use it again, I beleive that I would have spanked my kids, or said hurtful things or been that parent that none of us wants to be. But I am able to go into a secluded place take 1 min. and I can get back in the ring calmer and happier.
I would never expect a diabetic, or an epileptic for example to go without their medication that helps them to function. I would never judge them for taking their medication full of god knows what chemical during pregnancy and yet this herb, this plant is treated like it is poison.
The whole legal issue, well in my state we have voted it in for medical uses, so it is not illegal here. But I know that some parts of the country have not yet educated themselves enough to vote in this low cost natural remedy. But where I am from it is almost a non issue. But in your case with your friend, do you know why she feels that she needs it, is she in alot of discomfort, is she sick, is she suffering some emotional woes? Do you know her situation well enough to pass your judgment upon her? If you feel that you cannot be her friend without judgment ma by you should end your friendship, because I am sure that she has enough issues without your lack of compassion and understanding for her.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi everyone







I just love conversations like this. I want the thread to remain up so that others can have the information and can benefit from the healthy debate. I have removed posts, and asked for edits from some posters and am returning this thread to the forum. I am closing it to new posts. If someone has a new point, please start a new thread









Kelly~


----------

